# Is my dog a Black Mouth Cur?



## shmuelu (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi,

I adapted my dog from the ASPCA 8 months ago (it is now 2 years & 8 months old), and I was told it is a mix between Rhodesian Ridgeback and German Shepherd.

Lately I came across of pictures of Black Mouth Cur, and in my humble opinion, my dog looks more like a Cur than a Ridgeback.

I was wondering if you mind share your opinion on this question.

I am including a few pictures that might help this process.

Thank you,

Shmuel


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

You can't go based solely on looks alone. When trying to make a breed ID you MUST look at personality traits and other factors as well.

As for MY opinion there could be a little cur in there but the ears are wrong, they aren't a pendulent traingular drop ear that is usuallys seen in curs. The nose is too narrow and the muzzle is snipey insted of traingular. 

I see some collie influence there, maybe some rhodie or redbone coonhound (with the coloring) With out knowing what her personality is like it's really all just basic guesswork that really is going to be irrelivant with out all the info needed to make a proper assesment.








in this pic I see some staffie or PB influence as well.


----------



## shmuelu (Sep 28, 2009)

Dog_Shrink,

Thank you for your input.

What is a "Staffie" and "PB"?

Shmuel



Dog_Shrink said:


> in this pic I see some staffie or PB influence as well.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Staffordshire bull terrier or Pit Bull


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

yes Pugmom that's what I meant.


----------



## seand (Nov 7, 2010)

I have a rescued stray who looks very similar - except less white around the chest and I had a similar question. Similar muscular but light build, sort of wide stance in the front but not at all barrel chested in the manner of the various pit bull mixes I often see around my very urban West Philadelphia neighborhood. He has kind of a dome shaped head that could also be traces of PB/Stafforshire but the snout doesn't seem right. Short hair but its not the skinny little whip tail you usually see on pit mixes.

After doing a search of various breeds I too started to wonder if Black Mouth Cur might be part of the mix. He's undoubtedly a mutt of some variety while I see all sortsand when people ask me I usually say "I think he might be part some kind of southern yellow hunting dog". In the city we have not really had a chance for him to display any distinctive treeing/baying behavior. He's definitely a runner and sniffer.

My only doubt about the pit mix theory is what else in the mix gets to a dog like him with an un-pit like body.










Although in this pic with the collar pushing up his neck to make his jaw look thicker than it is I could imagine some pit.









I also wonder how "official" the Black Mouth Cur is itself as a breed. It seems from googling like there are a lot of different dogs with the coloration and build that got bred more for hunting in the South but who don't necessarily all look the same.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Highly unlikely. I'd say Pit Lab Mix (and lord knows what else, lol).


----------



## kelly407 (Jan 8, 2011)

My dog (Oliver 8 months) looks similar....we were told he was a beagle/norweighan elkhound mix (curly tail). He is very energetic, loves being around us, separation anxiety issues lol, and easy to train. However, mouthy when not getting his way! We love him to death! We were questioning whether or not he had some other type of mix in him. When he meets new people in his own home, the hair along his spine sticks straight up almost like a ridgeback. However, after a few minutes, it goes away! Any thoughts on this breed?


----------



## Bobbette (Jan 12, 2011)

I have the same questions!! We got this puppy (advertised as a black mouth cur) from a rescue home. Her date of birth is 10/26/10. We were told that both the mother and the father were black mouth curs. Our vet has no idea. Can someone please help me so I know what I have!? Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

I haven't a clue, Bobbette, but I do LOOOOVE those ears!!!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

kelly407 said:


> My dog (Oliver 8 months) looks similar....we were told he was a beagle/norweighan elkhound mix (curly tail).


Absolutely no way is Oliver Beagle or Norwegian Elkhound. The shelter worker who made that guess was obviously on some hardcore drugs at the time, lol.



Bobbette said:


> I have the same questions!! We got this puppy (advertised as a black mouth cur) from a rescue home. Her date of birth is 10/26/10. We were told that both the mother and the father were black mouth curs. Our vet has no idea. Can someone please help me so I know what I have!? Thank you!!!!!]


THIS one looks like a Beagle.


----------



## gv0928 (Dec 5, 2017)

seand said:


> I have a rescued stray who looks very similar - except less white around the chest and I had a similar question. Similar muscular but light build, sort of wide stance in the front but not at all barrel chested in the manner of the various pit bull mixes I often see around my very urban West Philadelphia neighborhood. He has kind of a dome shaped head that could also be traces of PB/Stafforshire but the snout doesn't seem right. Short hair but its not the skinny little whip tail you usually see on pit mixes.
> 
> After doing a search of various breeds I too started to wonder if Black Mouth Cur might be part of the mix. He's undoubtedly a mutt of some variety while I see all sortsand when people ask me I usually say "I think he might be part some kind of southern yellow hunting dog". In the city we have not really had a chance for him to display any distinctive treeing/baying behavior. He's definitely a runner and sniffer.
> 
> ...


Yours looks so much like my little girl! Though, I definitely see what you mean about your pup having a boxier/dome-like head.


----------

